

Foldy Quad 2.0 Quadcopter Drone - x0054
http://sdbr.net/post/Foldy-2/

======
falcolas
Not that small... All of the horizontal baggage was just moved into vertical
tiers. Perhaps this is better for the OP, but there are plenty of FPV racers
out there with folding arms.

[http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__1407__1406__Multi...](http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__1407__1406__Multi_Rotors_Parts-
Frames.html)

~~~
baseballmerpeak
Yeah, trading stackup for footprint. A smaller footprint is better for
storage, but this is worse for flying by adding another point of failure to
each arm.

~~~
x0054
OP here. I actually updated the blog to add another picture of the Foldy Quad
vs. H Quad at 45 degree angle[1]. At 45 degree+ it does have a nice
aerodynamic advantage. Of course, even cooler would be to encase the entire
midsection into a ball, it could be like a tiny Death Star quad :)

As for the additional point of failure, I do agree, in a crash, the plastic
bolts holding on the arms snap, but I think that adds a little more protection
to the motors, the arms, and the ESCs. I never had the screws come off mid
flight. It does take longer to recover from a crash though, but plastic screws
are cheep.

[1] [http://sdbr.net/img/foldy-2/fodly-v-
hquad.jpg](http://sdbr.net/img/foldy-2/fodly-v-hquad.jpg)

------
CodeCube
Love it! lol, unfortunately even though it's small and foldy, it does nothing
to reduce the size of a huge taranis that you need to use to control it ;)

